# better offline timers



## JustMean (May 8, 2009)

what is better..
JNETCube or CCT Timer?

i download the both of them, but i don't know how to run them both.
because i can't see an icon or the setup, i think im wrong on how i extract them.

please help!
i want a timer offline, so tiresome to go ONLINE timing.


----------



## irontwig (May 8, 2009)

iirc they both come as zips, just extract them with winzip or whatever.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 8, 2009)

first, download Java Virtual Machine, install it, then run both programs, they work fine 

CCT is much better of course
JNetcube is simple, average and such, while CCT you can connect your stackmat timer to it, having a table , calculate average for any number of solves, read times, shows DNF and alot of stuff


----------



## JustMean (May 8, 2009)

irontwig said:


> iirc they both come as zips, just extract them with winzip or whatever.





HASH-CUBE said:


> first, download Java Virtual Machine, install it, then run both programs, they work fine
> 
> CCT is much better of course
> JNetcube is simple, average and such, while CCT you can connect your stackmat timer to it, having a table , calculate average for any number of solves, read times, shows DNF and alot of stuff




huh?
Java Virtual Machine?
or Java Runtime Environment?

O_O


----------



## kaixax555 (May 8, 2009)

Go to java.com and download the program.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 8, 2009)

JustMean said:


> huh?
> Java Virtual Machine?
> or Java Runtime Environment?
> 
> O_O



Same thing  Actually the Java VM is just a part of a JRE. Go to http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp and download the latest Java JRE


----------



## JTW2007 (May 8, 2009)

CCT, in my opinion.


----------



## Gparker (May 9, 2009)

CCT, because of all of the reasons mentioned, and you can customize your screen, also you can have like a voice telling you your time


----------



## Nukoca (May 9, 2009)

I just went to cubetimer.com, hit ctrl+S. Done.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2009)

i like huskyomega's tournment timer 

http://web.ntust.edu.tw/~M8910202/rubixcube/download/OmegaStudioTournamentDisplay_01.zip


----------

